# GPS Stolen



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

For those of you that own GPS units and leave them in your vehicle. Don't DO IT. I learned the hardway last night while staying at a hotel. My side window was smashed out, the GPS was snatched from the windshield while I was within 20 feet of my vehicle. The police told me that this happens every night and day especially this time of year, So if you are traveling for the holiday season or shopping take an extra minute to remove your GPS and secure it out of sight.

I learned the hardway it cost me the cost of a GPS unit and my deductible for glass breakage for being too trusting. Maybe this reminder will prevent it from happening to you.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Alan,

Sorry to hear that. I always keep my electronics in the room or hidden whenever I stay in a motel.

On the bright side now you have an excuse to buy a better one. lol I hope you kept your waypoints in a seperate file?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

*ALWAYS* register your unit with the manufacture--I know Garmin makes this pretty easy on their website. This gives *you* a record of the serial number as well (proof of ownership if it is recovered)

Anyone trying to update or reregister that unit on Garmin's site is told that the unit is stolen (and won't be updated). Don't know for sure if Garmin will send the "previous owner" any notification that the unit was identified, but I'll bet there is a way "to track down" the "new owner".

I'm guessing the other manufactures have similar registration procedures.

Also--thumbs down to those of us who buy these electronic items at "bargain prices" without investigating--gotta know, deep down, that with bottom dollar prices something has to be wrong. 

Had a guy, a year ago, offer me a $400 Garmin (new) for $100--told him I was gonna check out the serial number on Garmin's website--he told me he didn't wanna open the box as it would ruin the "newness of the unit". I replied that the serial number was on the outside of the box--interesting that that portion of the box had been cut off???? He wouldn't let me open the box, and I never saw him again.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Do you have the serial number, and what type of unit was it? Where was it stolen......................maybe we can be on the lookout for it if you post it here...................remember most of those thieves aren't too bright!! We can watch the newspaper adds and keep an eye out for it.

You might want to notify the local pawn shops to be on the lookout for it as well. Sure would be nice if that lowlife got caught.

Also, I've spotted people just wandering around motel parking lots...looking suspicious. I have never hesitated to call the police and report it.

Steve


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Yes it was a Garmin and it was registered. Just got home tonight, I will contact Garmin tomorrow. Ray, what way-points ? I only had it for two weeks. It was stolen at a motel in Bellville. The police were called at 11pm and arrived at 2am. Went to Cabelas today and bought a replacement. This one can be locked out to anyone not knowing the code. Still not going to leave it in site.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

What a shame we have a country full of low life's. I always take mine out.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

someone will get a deal on E Bay


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

I'm thinking crackhead. Probably sold it the next day for $25. I wonder how (he), (they) celebrate Christmas ?


----------



## qin45 (Oct 17, 2007)

really pity! keep your other electronics safe


----------

